# Runnin Down A Dream



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Runnin Down Final by Davetcan


The best independent music community on the net. Listen to music, buy and sell beats and albums. #ClassicPop




soundclick.com


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Nicely done Dave. 

Our band enjoys playing that too. We tend to 'chug' it a bit though. And no 'woo hoo's at the end. lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That's was pretty cool.

Great tune.


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

Great job! 👍👍


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

EXCELLENT! Congrats!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I want to play that tune, but I want to be the guy who only plays the kachingkachingkachingkaching part right after "running down a dream" ,,,,,


----------

